# egr tube removal



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

i know you can gain power by blocking off the egr tube but can you remove the egr exaust solinoid and block it off from there or would that be a bad idea.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Just remove the vacuum line from the top of the EGR valve and put a plug into the open end of the line.


----------



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

the bolt on the metal egr tube that is attatched to the exaust manifold was stripped as shite and no mechanic could take it off do to lack of space so i cut it with a hack saw, does that matter or can i still plug the vacuum line???????


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

When you cut the EGR tube at the exhaust manifold, make sure to seal up the hole or else you'll have a major exhaust leak.

The vacuum line to the EGR valve should still be removed and plugged.


----------



## c40sx (May 1, 2006)

thanks for the help:kiss:


----------



## j420somewere92 (Mar 12, 2021)

Ok so when I block off end in manifold can I just leave other end open with everything else connected as should be?


----------

